# Make the rep+ button more obvious



## Art Vanelay

I keep forgetting it exists. It really would be a lot easier to remember if it were colored or in a more obvious position.

It was several weeks before I even realized where the button was, when I first joined this site.


----------



## croSSeduP

Yes, yes! I agree! I have posted many things here and I rarely get rep. 775 posts and only 31 rep? That's wack.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I would agree.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

+1

I think it should be somewhere like this: (Sorry for using you as the example xeb







)


----------



## metroidfreak

That's how it was before the site overhaul. I've honestly forgotten about the rep system here because it's barely noticeable.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> +1
> 
> I think it should be somewhere like this: (Sorry for using you as the example xeb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


That way is more noticeable. instead of it being in with the rest of everything else and be forgotten about.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Not that I think it is that hard to get rep here but I do have to agree that it being in a more easily seen location would not detract from its value and remind people that there is a reward system for those that are here mainly to provide assistance.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I think it is a good idea. And from what i have heard that is where it used to be, and others seem to agree that was a better location.


----------



## DigitalSavior

Making it more visible would be great. Though, I can't say I've had trouble finding and/or using it. It's not any less conspicuous then the other buttons next to it.


----------



## Disturbed117

Agreed.


----------



## budgetcreep2012

Agreed


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalSavior*
> 
> Making it more visible would be great. Though, I can't say I've had trouble finding and/or using it. It's not any less conspicuous then the other buttons next to it.


What I have seemed to notice though is that the new members really dont know a thing about it. And the members that generally benefit the most from useful/helpful posts are the new users. Members here on OCN help new members all the time and receive no rep from it because they simply dont understand the system.


----------



## d6bmg

Yes, I would also agree that new members can't see the rep button easily as it takes a few days to get used to the forum layout, isn't it?


----------



## TheLawIX

I totally agree with this. I don't even think it's an issue with just new members not knowing but even established members forgetting. I find it sad to see some people help established members on here and receive no rep at all, pretty sad. Maybe the rep button could appear bigger for only the OP?


----------



## PedroC1999

Hi, a madly agree with this









And, why not have a little help box come up when you hover over it for more than 3seconds, this wy new people can have a very quick brief of what it is and how to use it


----------



## iEATu

The way it was suggested earlier in this thread is how it was changed to and I didnt even know where the rep button was for a while once I came back on this site. And i rarely remembered to use it too. Now that it's back next the reply buttons I actually remember to use it.

Maybe the text for the "rep+" can be a different color. Not something that will stand out too much because that will be annoying







but will at least make people wonder what it is for those new to this site.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Hi, a madly agree with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, why not have a little help box come up when you hover over it for more than 3seconds, this wy new people can have a very quick brief of what it is and how to use it


Well it already says "click if this is helpful." I think people understand what that means.


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> +1
> 
> I think it should be somewhere like this: (Sorry for using you as the example xeb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


This

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Hi, a madly agree with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, why not have a little help box come up when you hover over it for more than 3seconds, this wy new people can have a very quick brief of what it is and how to use it


This


----------



## Scorpion667

Completely agree


----------



## DizZz

agreed


----------



## Dangur




----------



## wrigleyvillain

To be sure.


----------



## gl0ry

I agree. I get frustrated when I try to be helpful and get no rep. It's gotten to the point where i just assume I won't get any.

I've wanted to use the marketplace for some time now and there's a 30 rep requirement, one which I feel like I won't get for quite some time.


----------



## RussianC

Even though I am kinda new to this site, I also agree.


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croSSeduP*
> 
> Yes, yes! I agree! I have posted many things here and I rarely get rep. 775 posts and only 31 rep? That's wack.


----------



## Techie007

I also agree that it could be made more obvious. Perhaps make the text read "REP +1" in bold green letters with a thumbs-up icon (







, perhaps?) inside the button next to the text.


----------



## PedroC1999

How about...

*GIMME REPPPP!!!!!*

BTW, you may need a bigger box xD


----------



## dman811

I have been told that my advice was very helpful here and there, and receive no rep+, but other times, mostly from established members, I do receive rep+ if I deserve it, and my advice was helpful. So yes, give a better explanation of what the button allows you to do when you hover on it, but keep it in the same place, as you are rep+ the post saying that it was helpful, not rep+ing the person directly, but their help/advice.


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

I completely share your sentiments. 780 posts and 21 rep. I have such a strong desire for access to the marketplace.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> +1
> 
> I think it should be somewhere like this: (Sorry for using you as the example xeb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


This works. So close to use the marketplace :3


----------



## Masta Squidge

I don't see the logic. It is no harder to notice than the multi/quote/reply buttons which people use regularly. If someone wanted to give rep, they can very easily find the button to do so. You don't need to encourage people to rep every post they see.


----------



## candy_van

It used to be a green box on the old platform IIRC (same location).
Just color it, shouldn't be difficult; easy fix and then everyone's happy.


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> I don't see the logic. It is no harder to notice than the multi/quote/reply buttons which people use regularly. If someone wanted to give rep, they can very easily find the button to do so. You don't need to encourage people to rep every post they see.


I think what the OP meant to say is that having it a different color or having a bigger rep button will increase the chances of getting a deserved rep+.


----------



## coachmark2

I agree with this suggestion.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0CALEFACTION0*
> 
> I completely share your sentiments. 780 posts and 21 rep. I have such a strong desire for access to the marketplace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I don't even care all that much about the marketplace, I just want a flame.


----------



## mcg75

Rep system here is broke anyway.

I was in a thread yesterday that had people giving rep to someone who posted a picture making fun of the thread.

That's not what rep was meant for.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Rep system here is broke anyway.
> 
> I was in a thread yesterday that had people giving rep to someone who posted a picture making fun of the thread.
> 
> That's not what rep was meant for.


Exactly why we don't need to encourage it. If someone feels a post really deserves rep, they will find it. If anything it needs to be more difficult.


----------



## Tagkaman

Guys remember you can rep other people that you think helped another person, so if you see someone help someone new and you don't think the recipient knows how to thank the giver, thank him for the recipient.


----------



## Crooksy

I agree, and the fact that it's near frowned upon to talk about the rep button, it's rarely used. I always try to remember to use it though!


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Guys remember you can rep other people that you think helped another person, so if you see someone help someone new and you don't think the recipient knows how to thank the giver, thank him for the recipient.


Yea but how are you going to know if the helper got reped or not?

Unless a user is complaining about not getting a deserved rep nobody will know.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Guys remember you can rep other people that you think helped another person, so if you see someone help someone new and you don't think the recipient knows how to thank the giver, thank him for the recipient.


Yeah, but then people will end up getting 10 rep from one post, when they don't deserve that much.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maiky*
> 
> Yea but how are you going to know if the helper got reped or not?
> 
> Unless a user is complaining about not getting a deserved rep nobody will know.


If anyone complains about getting rep, they should have their last rep removed just out of spite if you ask me. You aren't entitled to it.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Yeah, but then people will end up getting 10 rep from one post, when they don't deserve that much.


That is the point of the "unique" count. If 10 people felt the post deserved rep, then they would get 10 reps for it. There is a reason both numbers are displayed.


----------



## EduFurtado

I won't lie to you guys, when I go almost every day to the unanswered section, looking for topics that I might be of help I'm there because I want to build my reputation here









Sometimes it makes me feel stupid when I help a lurker that has just registered to ask something, and after 10 huge walls of text I simply get no "reward" for it.
Therefore, I do agree that the button should be more obvious.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduFurtado*
> 
> I won't lie to you guys, when I go almost every day to the unanswered section, looking for topics that I might be of help I'm there because I want to build my reputation here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it makes me feel stupid when I help a lurker that has just registered to ask something, and after 10 huge walls of text I simply get no "reward" for it.
> Therefore, I do agree that the button should be more obvious.


I stopped caring about rep when I hit 35. I just help people because I like to help people.


----------



## Vonnis

Rep only matter if you want to use the marketplace anyhow. If it seriously bothers you beyond that, might I suggest a pubcrawl to get your priorities straight.








All I've ever seen rep systems do on forums is promote circle jerks, and inspire people to whine about not getting rep'd. I'd prefer to see it go altogether but unless someone comes up with a brilliant idea to keep the marketplace free from scammers (_without_ creating a massive amount of work for mods) that's not going to happen unfortunately.


----------



## croSSeduP

This whole rep thing has me really FRUSTRATED. I just got my hand slapped for mentioning rep in my sig, not asking for it, but reminding people that the rep button is there. Rep is hard to come by here when you don't know much about much (i.e., me) and can only really help noobs who don't know that the rep button is there! I have so many posts and only 32 rep. In the last 4 weeks I've probably gotten one rep in 20 posts I've made, and every post I've made has been an attempt to help.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonnis*
> 
> Rep only matter if you want to use the marketplace anyhow. If it seriously bothers you beyond that, might I suggest a pubcrawl to get your priorities straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I've ever seen rep systems do on forums is promote circle jerks, and inspire people to whine about not getting rep'd. I'd prefer to see it go altogether but unless someone comes up with a brilliant idea to keep the marketplace free from scammers (_without_ creating a massive amount of work for mods) that's not going to happen unfortunately.


Well, the button was put there for a reason, and I figure that doing something that will cause people to actually use it will be a positive thing.


----------



## justanoldman

Lots of good points here.
Bottom line is that it can be very frustrating for some people here to spend a long time helping someone, get several thanks, but no rep. Obviously some members don't care and don't see the point, but they will not lose anything by making a very simple color change (or something else simple) to make the button more obvious.

Point being I don't see a reason not to make a simple change. Coloring it would be easy, making it wider using more text with something like "REP+ if this post helped", or something else just as easy would make many members happy and not be a detriment to those who don't see the point.

I have seen no real reason here not to make a simple change, so I guess a mod would have to chime is to say why it should not happen.

p.s. I am giving rep to the first post, since this is good topic to at least discuss.


----------



## djsi38t

The best way to get rep is to forget about it.You shouldn't be trying to get rep,that isn't what it's for.I can understand someone wanting to use the marketplace,but please be patient,the time will come.


----------



## dman811

When I posted saying I just wanted a flame and didn't care much for the marketplace, I meant that for the time being where I have nothing to sell. Once I am eligible to sell things in the marketplace if I have them to sell, then by all means will I want to have that level of rep, as I would rather give to my community than to some random person who might scam me on fleabay or craigslist.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> It used to be a green box on the old platform IIRC (same location).
> Just color it, shouldn't be difficult; easy fix and then everyone's happy.


I agree here.


----------



## vwgti

Who cares really, the button is in plain sight with REP+ in it. If you truly deserve it, you will get it.


----------



## Methos07

Rep hasn't mattered since I was given access to the marketplace, but I agree somewhat. New users probably don't understand the rep system or why it's significant, or what to give rep for. I've gotten rep for making someone laugh, and that's not necessarily right. Not a whole bunch admins can do about that though, just saying.


----------



## Scorpion49

I get more rep for sarcastic or facetious comments than I do for helping anyone.

Also, agree with OP's suggestion (basically how it used to be before huddler).


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> *I get more rep for sarcastic or facetious comments than I do for helping anyone.*
> 
> Also, agree with OP's suggestion (basically how it used to be before huddler).


LOL This
But I do agree overall with OP's suggestion as well.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> +1
> 
> I think it should be somewhere like this: (Sorry for using you as the example xeb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Nay, nay, nay. More like:



Jk, though I really don't see how people miss it as it is. However, seeing as how many people have posted that they've missed it, go ahead and change it I guess.


----------



## Shrak

I personally think removing all statistics on the user from the general forum would be best. Gives none of the trolls or just annoying forum goers a way to judge you via how long you've been apart of the forum, or how many posts you have, or even how much rep you have.

Honestly though, rep is just another relatively useless number. Not many people rep for being helpful but rather for making a funny comment or bashing another user in a 'funny' way. So how much rep you have doesn't necessarily mean you're a helpful person.

I say at most, just make it green.


----------



## Yungbenny911

I've helped A LOT of people, but i rarely get +Rep's, do i really care if i do? Obviously not. As long as i get a Thank you, i am great!









Oh!, and i just broke a thousand posts hehehe (600 of those were probably Nvidia VS Amd)


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croSSeduP*
> 
> This whole rep thing has me really FRUSTRATED. I just got my hand slapped for mentioning rep in my sig, not asking for it, but reminding people that the rep button is there. Rep is hard to come by here when you don't know much about much (i.e., me) and can only really help noobs who don't know that the rep button is there! I have so many posts and only 32 rep. In the last 4 weeks I've probably gotten one rep in 20 posts I've made, and every post I've made has been an attempt to help.


What part of "if people feel you need or deserve it, they will find it themselves" are you missing?

Pointing it out is the same as asking for it. It leads to inflated rep for trivial and stupid things. We don't need a system designed to encourage others to +rep everything they see.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vwgti*
> 
> Who cares really, the button is in plain sight with REP+ in it. If you truly deserve it, you will get it.


Except that I actually forgot the rep button existed for a while because it camouflaged into the background so well.


----------



## croSSeduP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> What part of "if people feel you need or deserve it, they will find it themselves" are you missing?
> 
> Pointing it out is the same as asking for it. It leads to inflated rep for trivial and stupid things. We don't need a system designed to encourage others to +rep everything they see.


Apparently you didn't read the rest of my post or chose to ignore it. I'll say it again: The whole "rep" system is stacked in favor of people who know stuff. I don't know much stuff like some of you. I do my best to help, but 90% of the time when I look at the "unanswered posts" for instance, only about 1 in 50 of those can I help with. The other 49 I don't know anything about. I'd love to make my stuff available at the market place here because it is seen by peeps who know what they are looking at. I have a really nice item for sale right now that I'm sure someone here would like, but I am left with either posting it on eBay (if it sold for $420 there I'd pocket like $380 because of all the fees they lay on you), or Craigslist which is inhabited by flakes, scams, and posers. I have it listed on Craigslist now since I have no other choice. No one there wants to by my item at a fair price; they constantly WAY low ball me. I've been here since 2010, post regularly - though not daily - I have close to 900 posts, and I'm STILL not allowed to sell my items at the market place here? The mods say the rep system is in place to prevent people from just flying in here, posting their stuff for sale, and never contributing again. Isn't it obvious that I'm not going anywhere?


----------



## justanoldman

2010 and not allowed to sell stuff, I have to agree that seems a little off. I’ll help.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croSSeduP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> What part of "if people feel you need or deserve it, they will find it themselves" are you missing?
> 
> Pointing it out is the same as asking for it. It leads to inflated rep for trivial and stupid things. We don't need a system designed to encourage others to +rep everything they see.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you didn't read the rest of my post or chose to ignore it. I'll say it again: The whole "rep" system is stacked in favor of people who know stuff. I don't know much stuff like some of you. I do my best to help, but 90% of the time when I look at the "unanswered posts" for instance, only about 1 in 50 of those can I help with. The other 49 I don't know anything about. I'd love to make my stuff available at the market place here because it is seen by peeps who know what they are looking at. I have a really nice item for sale right now that I'm sure someone here would like, but I am left with either posting it on eBay (if it sold for $420 there I'd pocket like $380 because of all the fees they lay on you), or Craigslist which is inhabited by flakes, scams, and posers. I have it listed on Craigslist now since I have no other choice. No one there wants to by my item at a fair price; they constantly WAY low ball me. I've been here since 2010, post regularly - though not daily - I have close to 900 posts, and I'm STILL not allowed to sell my items at the market place here? The mods say the rep system is in place to prevent people from just flying in here, posting their stuff for sale, and never contributing again. Isn't it obvious that I'm not going anywhere?
Click to expand...

I've been here for a while too, although I took a year off from this site. To be able to learn how to answer all of those questions, you have to learn from others by going through those threads that you can answer, and see what other members say to help. By doing that you can learn from other people and also when you don't understand something you can look it up and learn even more! This can suck up a lot of your time if you do nothing but looking up information.









It think when I was first on this site, either I didn't see the rep button, or I didn't know what it was. But I was younger so maybe me not knowing the word "rep" would not be the same situation for others.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croSSeduP*
> 
> Apparently you didn't read the rest of my post or chose to ignore it. I'll say it again: The whole "rep" system is stacked in favor of people who know stuff. I don't know much stuff like some of you. I do my best to help, but 90% of the time when I look at the "unanswered posts" for instance, only about 1 in 50 of those can I help with. The other 49 I don't know anything about.


Uhh, of course it is. When you know things, you can help people better. I thought that was the entire point of being knowledgable about a subject. It isn't like I was just born with this information. In real life, when you have a skill or valuable experience, you generally are rewarded for that beyond someone with less experience or skill.


----------



## croSSeduP

Your logic, sir, is ILLogic. So, in other words, I've been here since 2010. And because I don't know as much as you (apparently) I'm "punished" by not being allowed to post my things for sale? Doesn't make ANY sense, sir.

BTW, "Masta Squidge", how old are you?


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croSSeduP*
> 
> Your logic, sir, is ILLogic. So, in other words, I've been here since 2010. And because I don't know as much as you (apparently) I'm "punished" by not being allowed to post my things for sale? Doesn't make ANY sense, sir.
> 
> BTW, "Masta Squidge", how old are you?


Nobody said you are being punished, but they didn't let me run an injection molding machine by myself until I had proven to the foreman I knew what I was doing. That isn't a punishment, it is simply a requirement for you to be able to sell things here. They don't want people signing up just to start scamming the other users. Just because a thing is one thing, does not by default make it an other thing. Your quick jump to call it a punishment is not warranted.

And I am 25, with the majority of a network administration degree that I chose not to finish for personal reasons - I paid every dime of my schooling out of pocket no less. Included in my education was two semesters of hardware repair. Did I actually learn anything in those two classes? Nope. Well, I know how to use a post diagnostic card... but who the hell does that anymore? Everything else was no more than I had already learned over the last 12+ years of breaking my own computer. It was either fix it myself, or I didn't have a computer to use.


----------



## croSSeduP

So... (clears throat) you're comparing running an injection molding machine by yourself with being allowed to sell things here. (?)
whew.. Um, wow.
And...
Did you notice " " around the word punished when I typed it? ...










O....kay. I'm done here.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croSSeduP*
> 
> So... (clears throat) you're comparing running an injection molding machine by yourself with being allowed to sell things here. (?)
> whew.. Um, wow.
> And...
> Did you notice " " around the word punished when I typed it? ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O....kay. I'm done here.


No, I am not. I am comparing proving that you aren't a scammer to me proving I can run my machine before you just run around and scam people or I crash a 150K mold.

Granted, it doesn't "prove" anything, but having requirements like that on these forums generally prevents the shady people from signing up and screwing people. Most scammers don't have the time to build any sort of reputation.

Is reading comprehension just not taught in public schools anymore?


----------



## munaim1

I agree and have voiced my opinion regarding this before.

One other thing that has started to get on my nerves again is the way links show up, this vs *this*, I remember on the previous platform, when you set a link it use to automatically underline the link, not sure if it made it bold as well but at least make it underlined for goodness sake. It just stands out more and use to look so much better.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> I agree and have voiced my opinion regarding this before.
> 
> One other thing that has started to get on my nerves again is the way links show up, this vs *this*, I remember on the previous platform, when you set a link it use to automatically underline the link, not sure if it made it bold as well but at least make it underlined for goodness sake. It just stands out more and use to look so much better.


Yeah, I've missed links before because of how well the blue blends in with everything.


----------



## Sisaroth

I guess i'll have to agree since i only now realised the rep button is on a different spot. But i usually don't give much rep anyway, i don't really care about it. On a lot of previous forums i have been on, the ones with most rep were usually the ones who made the "funniest" (read most trollish) comments, not the ones who are most helpful. So i don't like the rep system much.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> I agree and have voiced my opinion regarding this before.
> 
> One other thing that has started to get on my nerves again is the way links show up, this vs *this*, I remember on the previous platform, when you set a link it use to automatically underline the link, not sure if it made it bold as well but at least make it underlined for goodness sake. It just stands out more and use to look so much better.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've missed links before because of how well the blue blends in with everything.
Click to expand...

Exactly!!

I have since got use to the whole platform just little things like that are getting on my nerves.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> I guess i'll have to agree since i only now realised the rep button is on a different spot. But i usually don't give much rep anyway, i don't really care about it. On a lot of previous forums i have been on, the ones with most rep were usually the ones who made the "funniest" (read most trollish) comments, not the ones who are most helpful. So i don't like the rep system much.


That's generally not the case here in my experience.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> That's generally not the case here in my experience.


Yeah, I just use the rep button when someone helps me out with something. That's what it was intended to be used for.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Exactly!!
> 
> I have since got use to the whole platform just little things like that are getting on my nerves.


Use stylish for the time being









https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/stylish/?src=userprofile

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stylish/fjnbnpbmkenffdnngjfgmeleoegfcffe?hl=en

Code:



Code:


@-moz-document domain(www.overclock.net)

{

a.bbcode_url { color: #FF0000 !important; text-decoration: underline !important; }

}



And for the rep button;

Code:



Code:


@-moz-document domain(www.overclock.net)

{

a.rating_button.post-tool.H-rating-rate.HM-tool.btn { background: #00FF00 !important; }

}


----------



## Rustynails

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> I guess i'll have to agree since i only now realised the rep button is on a different spot. But i usually don't give much rep anyway, i don't really care about it. On a lot of previous forums i have been on, the ones with most rep were usually the ones who made the "funniest" (read most trollish) comments, not the ones who are most helpful. So i don't like the rep system much.


most people who get fast reps are from multy account or from friends, they use to do something about it but now a days it seems like they don't care .


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rustynails*
> 
> most people who get fast reps are from multy account or from friends, they use to do something about it but now a days it seems like they don't care .


Multi-accounts are pretty easy to catch, this discussion is now crossing into conspiracy theory level.
Be helpful and don't worry about it, it's really that simple.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rustynails*
> 
> most people who get fast reps are from multy account or from friends, they use to do something about it but now a days it seems like they don't care .


Nice crap


----------



## BizzareRide

Why is the best way to earn new rep so hard to access now..? Of course I'm talking about the "unanswered threads" section... Its buried underneath a dropdown menu now. Its weird.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rustynails*
> 
> most people who get fast reps are from multy account or from friends, they use to do something about it but now a days it seems like they don't care .


This is false. If you know of anyone who gained reputation this way that we missed, please let a member of the moderation staff know. It does happen from time to time but it's incredibly easy to catch and the punishment is severe. The Reputation Abuse infraction is a 6 month 15-Pointer (for reference a user gets banned at 20 active points).

There are also quite a few ways which this is against the ToS:

*||General Membership||*

You may NOT:

Create multiple accounts for any reason
Give rep to anyone else who shares a computer with you or that you personally know
Give rep to someone for the purposes of artificially inflating their rep or for any other reason other than to reward a post that benefits the forum and its members
Ask for reputation
Offer reputation for any reason
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*
> 
> Why is the best way to earn new rep so hard to access now..? Of course I'm talking about the "unanswered threads" section... Its buried underneath a dropdown menu now. Its weird.


Wasn't it that way on VB as well? I'm almost 100% sure it was in "Quick Links" dropdown or something like that at the top of the forum. Now it's just at the very top of the "Forums" dropdown.


----------



## Techie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Use stylish for the time being
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> And for the rep button;
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> @-moz-document domain(www.overclock.net)
> {
> a.rating_button.post-tool.H-rating-rate.HM-tool.btn { background: #00FF00 !important; }
> }


 That looks nice! Why don't we just do that?

Also, I agree that something needs to be done differently with hyperlinks. The pale blue barely stands out from the surrounding text. It would be nice if it was solid blue (0000FF) and underlined, just like this text. Currently, I'm manually underlining many of my hyperlinks. Also, it would be nice if multiple spaces would be translated without me having to manually write

Code:



Code:


 

for every other space.


----------



## iEATu

These bright colors standing out do much really bother me. As if it's the only important thing on the page.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techie007*
> 
> That looks nice! Why don't we just do that?


While good, it is a bit /too/ bright and standout'ish for this forum ( imo ), if done officially it couldn't stand out that much or else it'd ruin the look of the site ( imo ). I just did it as a template for those who want to do it. You can make it really elaborate... Borders... shadows... blinking... colours... whatever you want really as long as it's valid CSS under Stylish. I even re-themed this whole site ( very early version from a while ago though, may post my final version again here shortly ) on my laptop to a nice black/grey/ocn-blue theme to better match my Linux Window Manager's theme.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


a.rating_button.post-tool.H-rating-rate.HM-tool.btn { 
   background: #30FF0F !important; 
   color: #BB0F3D !important; 
   font-weight: bold !important; 
   text-decoration: blink !important; 
   border: 2px #FFF0F0 dotted !important; 
   box-shadow: 0px 0px 10px #0000FF !important; 
  }

  a.rating_button.post-tool.H-rating-rate.HM-tool.btn:hover {

   background: #000 !important; 
   color: #FF0000 !important; 
   font-weight: bold !important; 
   text-decoration: blink !important; 
   border: 2px #FF0000 dotted !important; 
   box-shadow: 0px 0px 10px #F000FF !important;

  }





You could even go as far as adding CSS3 animations to it to make it more flashy.

But really all personal opinion at the end. With the little demand for such a button I think Stylish is the best way to go for the few who need it to stand out more.


----------



## Miki

Meh, I highly doubt people miss the rep button, or find it hard to notice. Every time you mufti quote, or reply.. or whatever, you see it. It's right there.


----------



## ronnin426850

But people do miss it. Do you have statistics on the rep given across the whole forum? I bet it's overall lower since the button moved under the post...


----------



## pac0tac0

people must be missing it, honestly ive been lurking on and off for 3 years, helping people, most of the all the times i post, and you would figure with 400 something post i would have enough to get in the sale section. i die a little inside when i think of selling old computer items i have.

i would love to see the rep post under posters names.


----------



## Master__Shake

back in my day the rep button was used more than f5...and kids wouldn't walk on lawns, and bread was a nickel...


----------



## croy

i miss the old layout of ocn. lol


----------



## EduFurtado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Meh, I highly doubt people miss the rep button, or find it hard to notice. Every time you mufti quote, or reply.. or whatever, you see it. It's right there.


This is my point: for us who use OCN daily, we are used to it.

As for newcomers, that usually take care of a thread until they disappear right after solving their problem, most of the time they don't give REP.

I'm tired of spending half an hour to perfectly solve a hard problem or give a complex answer to somebody like this and I never get rewarded.

I'm here at OCN because I like the people, I'm an overclocker, I like the topics, but when I'm helping people when I know something they don't and it takes me a LOT of effort, I love getting REP for it.

I'm not talking about answering YES or NO to a yes or no question, but explaining my answer from the basics and even beyond the point of the question, giving sources and coming up with examples.

By the way, there would be nice if there was a REP- button... Some people just say what they think is right, without actual knowledge, and sometimes it's a suggestion that can damage somebody's components, or can give other kinds of bad results. Not to mention it "lowers the level" of the forum.


----------



## fishhawk

Some like the rep, and some like me don't realy care, if I can I just like to help period.
But, I don't have any prob remembering the rep button and hand it out when I think someone does deserve it.

But As stated by EduFurtado, now a days I see way to much info given out that can hurt systems, and also maybe easy for some,
but for others unless explained better and in terms that are easily understood can be extremely harmfull.
I love OCN, and have been around longer than my date, but I just don't sift through all the crap any more-theres too much to find out things at times.
Wish there was a Button to block certain people-lol.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduFurtado*
> 
> This is my point: for us who use OCN daily, we are used to it.
> 
> As for newcomers, that usually take care of a thread until they disappear right after solving their problem, most of the time they don't give REP.
> 
> I'm tired of spending half an hour to perfectly solve a hard problem or give a complex answer to somebody like this and I never get rewarded.
> 
> I'm here at OCN because I like the people, I'm an overclocker, I like the topics, but when I'm helping people when I know something they don't and it takes me a LOT of effort, I love getting REP for it.
> 
> I'm not talking about answering YES or NO to a yes or no question, but explaining my answer from the basics and even beyond the point of the question, giving sources and coming up with examples.
> 
> By the way, there would be nice if there was a REP- button... Some people just say what they think is right, without actual knowledge, and sometimes it's a suggestion that can damage somebody's components, or can give other kinds of bad results. Not to mention it "lowers the level" of the forum.


I used to feel the same way, but after a while I just stopped caring. It's just a number that means very little.

Also, minus rep will be abused. If you see someone telling someone else wrong, which might break their stuff, correct them, and if they're trolling, report them.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk*
> 
> Some like the rep, and some like me don't realy care, if I can I just like to help period.
> But, I don't have any prob remembering the rep button and hand it out when I think someone does deserve it.
> 
> But As stated by EduFurtado, now a days I see way to much info given out that can hurt systems, and also maybe easy for some,
> but for others unless explained better and in terms that are easily understood can be extremely harmfull.
> I love OCN, and have been around longer than my date, but I just don't sift through all the crap any more-theres too much to find out things at times.
> *Wish there was a Button to block certain people*-lol.


There is, just hover over the person's username and go down to *Block Member*. If you ever choose to unblock them, click Edit Account Details on your profile and go all the way to the bottom of the profile box, and you can remove them.


----------



## fishhawk

I know-lol-just ment from ever seeing there foolish crap ever again-lol.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduFurtado*
> 
> By the way, there would be nice if there was a REP- button... Some people just say what they think is right, without actual knowledge, and sometimes it's a suggestion that can damage somebody's components, or can give other kinds of bad results. Not to mention it "lowers the level" of the forum.


but then if you recommend a D14 over an H100, you will get 10 instant rep-.


----------



## ronnin426850

There must never be a REP- button.


----------



## dava4444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> +1
> 
> I think it should be somewhere like this: (Sorry for using you as the example xeb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


^ this. totally.


----------



## justanoldman

Since I would say a good 90% or so of members either want a small change to the rep+ button, or don’t care if it is changed, there is no logical reason not to do it. As it is not being done I guess we can assume the people in charge of OCN don’t want it changed.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Since I would say a good 90% or so of members either want a small change to the rep+ button, or don't care if it is changed, there is no logical reason not to do it. As it is not being done I guess we can assume the people in charge of OCN don't want it changed.


And as I pointed out as well, those few people have an option to colour / design it any which they want via Stylish









As to offsetting it yourself...



Code:



Code:


@-moz-document domain(www.overclock.net)

{

  a.rating_button.post-tool.H-rating-rate.HM-tool.btn {  position: absolute !important;  left: -132px;  }

  li.ocn-icons { padding-bottom: 30px !important; }

}


----------



## justanoldman

^ Not sure how that helps out new people here. You can spend hours helping someone new, and they have no idea what the rep+ is, I assume that is more the focus of the problem.

However, you seem to be showing how easy it is for the site admin to change, so I guess I am still not sure why it isn't changed.


----------



## Shrak

Because new people don't seem to have a problem. I've had 2 people now sign up to this forum just to thank me and rep me for some of the things I've helped people with in the Linux section. I've also seen plenty of new people say they were going to give rep ( and as far as I or the persons receiving knows it was the new person that gave it ). At least, that's my rather limited view on the subject. But it really doesn't seem ( to me at least ) that people are having problems finding the rep button. Just those who are too used to the old layout or who really don't pay attention to the rep button regardless.

Most people posting here seem to be pretty established members who 'forgot' that the rep button is there, not that they didn't know.


----------



## tombom

Disagreeeeee.

Repping is a form of reply, which is what all of the bottom right controls are for.


----------



## justanoldman

Since we can't add a poll to a suggestion thread, how would we go about finding out what people want?
- Change the color of the rep+ button or its font
- Move the rep+ button back under the member info on the left
- Make the rep+ button wider with a short explanation, e.g. "REP+ if this post was helpful"
- A combination of the above, or some other small change (post your idea in thread)
- I don't want any change, the rep+ button needs to stay how it is

I understand why people think it is fine now and don't care, but we need to respect the opinion of (what appears to be a majority) users who have a reasonable reason for asking for the change. It is fine with me either way, but I can't really come up with a reason not to change it if that is what the majority wishes.


----------



## PedroC1999

It is against the rules to add a poll to a Suggestions thread, please remove it before a moderator does


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tombom*
> 
> Disagreeeeee.
> 
> Repping is a form of reply, which is what all of the bottom right controls are for.


^ Pretty much how I see it. Any time I want to reply to a thread I use those buttons and I always see the rep button just fine.

And since improper usage and abuse was brought up earlier in the thread, maybe a solution would be to just make it "Thanks" instead of "Rep"... might be a bit more obvious to people who don't quite understand Rep.
Quote:


> rep·u·ta·tion
> noun \ˌre-pyə-ˈtā-shən\
> Definition of REPUTATION
> 1
> a : overall quality or character as seen or judged by people in general
> b : recognition by other people of some characteristic or ability
> 2
> : a place in public esteem or regard : good name


Quote:


> thank
> transitive verb \ˈthaŋk\
> Definition of THANK
> 1
> : to express gratitude to -used in the phrase thank you usually without a subject to politely express gratitude or sometimes to emphasize a preceding statement especially by implying that it is not subject to question -used in such phrases as thank God, thank goodness usually without a subject to express gratitude or more often only the speaker's or writer's pleasure or satisfaction in something
> 2
> : to hold responsible


So having "Rep" pretty much invites improper usage because of it's inherit definition.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I understand why people think it is fine now and don't care, but we need to respect the opinion of (*what appears to be a majority*) users who have a reasonable reason for asking for the change. It is fine with me either way, but I can't really come up with a reason not to change it if that is what the *majority* wishes.


How did you come up with that idea? Really just seems like a few people who are having issues... not the majority.


----------



## justanoldman

Sorry, forgot about that, thanks Pedro.

Shrak, that "Thanks" idea is pretty good, make sense to me. Reading through this thread, the vast majority either said change it in some way, or they implied they didn't really care if it was changed or not.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Sorry, forgot about that, thanks Pedro.
> 
> Shrak, that "Thanks" idea is pretty good, make sense to me. Reading through this thread, the vast majority either said change it in some way, or they implied they didn't really care if it was changed or not.


I've been asked If im an undercover moderator before. I just like preventing people from getting a bollocking from the moderators


----------



## Shrak

Vast majority in this thread that consists of... 105 posts from 58 ( not all here who agree ) members from a forum with over 2,000 currently online users and god knows how many actual users ( offline )?

Not trying to be mean, but just pointing out it really is a small number of people here that have an issue


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Vast majority in this thread that consists of... 105 posts from 58 ( not all here who agree ) members from a forum with over 2,000 currently online users and god knows how many actual users ( offline )?
> 
> Not trying to be mean, but just pointing out it really is a small number of people here that have an issue


Last time I checked people who don't vote don't get to complain about their government. If they don't care enough to voice an opinion, that is their business, but you can't base what is done here or anywhere else in life by people who don't state what they want. That is why I was thinking a mod could do a poll somewhere and get a consensus. I was more or less saying that since so many people here stated they wanted a change, I am not sure why an admin hasn't responded in some way. You can be a mean as you want, I don't get upset about computers or websites, I leave that to the younger generation.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I would love if people repped more.
No one does, and it's free to do so...
I've given as much as I have received.
(Not a ratio I maintain, but just goes to show)


----------



## PedroC1999

Hello again dubbed!

Yes, people should be reminded lightly, but thats just me, Im just a 13yr old that is trying to prove young people know their way around computers too!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I would love if people repped more.
> *No one does, and it's free to do so...*
> I've given as much as I have received.
> (Not a ratio I maintain, but just goes to show)


I use it more than you!


And IMO, it's fine where it is


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I use it more than you!
> 
> 
> And IMO, it's fine where it is


Nice but you're a mod so you can't receive rep as it stands


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Vast majority in this thread that consists of... 105 posts from 58 ( not all here who agree ) members from a forum with over 2,000 currently online users and god knows how many actual users ( offline )?
> 
> Not trying to be mean, but just pointing out it really is a small number of people here that have an issue


I'd view that more as the majority of the forum doesn't bother looking at the suggestions subforum.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nice but you're a mod so you can't receive rep as it stands


Only recently he is









He almost didn't reach 5 flames before becoming mod









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I'd view that more as the majority of the forum doesn't bother looking at the suggestions subforum.


The way I see if they don't voice their opinion then it is of my opinion to assume they are fine with it the way it is or simply don't care... Either way they still count as members. This style has been with us for a while now and if it were such a huge issue, why is it only being brought up now?







At least in terms of placement, abuse of the rep button has always been an issue though.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Linux section


Well theirs you solution. I tend to think the intelligence level of that part is just a wee bit higher than the rest.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Because new people don't seem to have a problem. I've had 2 people now sign up to this forum just to thank
> Most people posting here seem to be pretty established members who 'forgot' that the rep button is there, not that they didn't know.


Actually, I'm a reasonably NEW member, who finds that people don't really appreciate help.
More so, even if they do say "thanks for helping me!" they never hit that rep button.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Well theirs you solution. I tend to think the intelligence level of that part is just a wee bit higher than the rest.


Haha, only because in our hobby we're actually forced to read and do a bit of research for the things we do...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Actually, I'm a reasonably NEW member, who finds that people don't really appreciate help.
> More so, even if they do say "thanks for helping me!" they never hit that rep button.


Most people ( not in the 3rd world ), don't appreciate help. Just the way the world is sadly. No matter how obvious or flashy the button be, nothing is going to make those people want to push it. But to those who do care, they will gladly push it.

You say you're new but have 4,244 posts and 199 Rep, I'd say that's pretty established since you've obviously been active enough to know and help the forum pretty well. When I say new, I mean people with under 300 posts or so, not by join date as join date means little. You can be here forever and only post 10 times ( I've seen it, some people from '06 only posting a few times ), to me that's still relatively new.

I do think there should be a way for more people to become away of it, but even hinting or `reminding` people about it via posts or signature seems to be frowned upon. Even if it's something as simple as " If a user helped remember you to push the Rep + button ". It isn't like they're begging for rep but it's still frowned upon and often time people are asked to remove such signatures.

But I still believe that changing it to " Thanks " would help make it a bit more obvious to new users what it's for. But even then, pretty much every forum system out there has a similar system, so as long as they aren't new to the internet, they should know the button exists and what it does when they see it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah I quite like the "thanks" system on XDA.
So easy to just hit thanks - and they accumulate quickly


----------



## d-block

Also, remove the rep option for of topic posts. I was in there and people were discussing scary movies. That has no business being included on a tech site.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> Also, remove the rep option for of topic posts. I was in there and people were discussing scary movies. That has no business being included on a tech site.


Off topic doesn't have a Rep + button iirc


----------



## neo0031

Incidentally, the "+REP" button on the mobile site is a [email protected] "LIKE" icon...

Something I noticed as an avid user of the mobile interface.


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Off topic doesn't have a Rep + button iirc



Link

You may be right, but it is still listed. I haven't given anybody rep in there so I don't know for a fact if it works.


----------



## HPE1000

A lot of the time when I put a lot of research in and everything to help someone out, and write out a long and easy to understand response I get no rep, but if I respond with a couple word response to someone else they give me rep, it kind of makes me want to rip my hair out sometimes.

I have learned to get over it, but I would like to see a new way of rep, obviously let the people with current rep carry it over to the new system, but I have noticed you will 9 times out of 10 not get rep from a new member, I still help out obviously, but it just seems that they do not understand it(so it needs to be more obvious to them) and you cannot blame them for not repping.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Off topic doesn't have a Rep + button iirc


Some subsections do, specifically the TV and Movies subsection ( I thought off topic didn't have Rep either until I checked after he posted that )


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> You may be right, but it is still listed. I haven't given anybody rep in there so I don't know for a fact if it works.


Nope, it looks more like I'm wrong








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Some subsections do, specifically the TV and Movies subsection ( I thought off topic didn't have Rep either until I checked after he posted that )


If only I had know before becoming a Mod, I'd have owned that section and probably had 1K rep


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Nope, it looks more like I'm wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only I had know before becoming a Mod, I'd have owned that section and probably had 1K rep


It's a bug from when we transfered to huddler and needs to be reported. There should be no rep anywhere in ot. I have found fs sections with the same problem, made a bug report and they are fixed now.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> It's a bug from when we transfered to huddler and needs to be reported. There should be no rep anywhere in ot. I have found fs sections with the same problem, made a bug report and they are fixed now.


I just now reported it, thanks


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I just now reported it, thanks


No problem.


----------



## dava4444

erm.. suggestion.. when new members are fewer than (insert amount of posts here) .. the mods.. *politely* remind them to thank members with the rep+ button. that is our way (on OCN) of giving them a 'thank you' instead of just saying it.

good idea?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dava4444*
> 
> erm.. suggestion.. when new members are fewer than (insert amount of posts here) .. the mods.. *politely* remind them to thank members with the rep+ button. that is our way (on OCN) of giving them a 'thank you' instead of just saying it.
> 
> good idea?


Unfortunately that will most likely not happen. In my opinion, the admins don't want new people to know what rep is or use it. Think about it, new people tend to have a ton of questions and need a lot of help. If every time they got helped they rep+ someone, that is a lot more rep. I think I can honestly say I would have about double the rep I have now if new people knew what it was.

Then lots of people would have more rep and you would have to redo the flame system because it would be too easy to get rep. I think that the admins want it more to be about doing something rep worthy for experienced members, which is obviously tougher. Just my two cents.


----------



## patriotaki

agree the rep button is not noticable! can someone relocate it? xD


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> agree the rep button is not noticable! can someone relocate it? xD


I posted it a little while back but, just install stylish and relocate it yourself for now







Best anyone can do for the time being until something gets changed ( if anything gets changed ).

Chrome extension; https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stylish/fjnbnpbmkenffdnngjfgmeleoegfcffe?hl=en

Firefox extension; https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/stylish/

Stylish style script;

Code:



Code:


@-moz-document domain(www.overclock.net)

{

  button.btn.rating-button.post-tool.HM-tool { 
   position: absolute !important;
   left: -132px;
  }

  li.ocn-icons { padding-bottom: 30px !important; }

}

Preview; Click for larger view



You can even add colour if you want ( background, border, blinking, shadows, etc )

Code:



Code:


@-moz-document domain(www.overclock.net)

{

  button.btn.rating-button.post-tool.HM-tool { 
   background: #30FF0F !important; 
   color: #BB0F3D !important; 
   font-weight: bold !important; 
   text-decoration: blink !important; 
   border: 2px #FFF0F0 dotted !important; 
   box-shadow: 0px 0px 10px #0000FF !important; 
   position: absolute !important;
   left: -132px;
  }

  li.ocn-icons { padding-bottom: 30px !important; }

}

Preview; Click for larger view


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I posted it a little while back but, just install stylish and relocate it yourself for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best anyone can do for the time being until something gets changed ( if anything gets changed ).
> 
> Chrome extension; https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stylish/fjnbnpbmkenffdnngjfgmeleoegfcffe?hl=en
> 
> Firefox extension; https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/stylish/
> 
> Stylish style script;
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> @-moz-document domain(www.overclock.net)
> 
> {
> 
> button.btn.rating-button.post-tool.HM-tool {
> position: absolute !important;
> left: -132px;
> }
> 
> li.ocn-icons { padding-bottom: 30px !important; }
> 
> }
> 
> Preview; Click for larger view
> 
> 
> 
> You can even add colour if you want ( background, border, blinking, shadows, etc )
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> @-moz-document domain(www.overclock.net)
> 
> {
> 
> button.btn.rating-button.post-tool.HM-tool {
> background: #30FF0F !important;
> color: #BB0F3D !important;
> font-weight: bold !important;
> text-decoration: blink !important;
> border: 2px #FFF0F0 dotted !important;
> box-shadow: 0px 0px 10px #0000FF !important;
> position: absolute !important;
> left: -132px;
> }
> 
> li.ocn-icons { padding-bottom: 30px !important; }
> 
> }
> 
> Preview; Click for larger view


Wow! Thanks for the reply I will test it tomorrow im on mobile atm..and I will rep you ofcourse xD


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

I've found that if you're helping people in the clubs sections then you're more likely to be +Repped than if you're helping people who create topics for their specific problems.
Of course it's still a low chance that a rep will be rewarded


----------



## Heff04

Getting rep now a days is very tough because a lot of new members have no idea about the rep system and the "REP+" button is so small and hidden. I love being on this site and helping as much as I can. I've kind of turned it into a game for myself! I'm trying to get rep to be more reputable in the market place and having a goal to push myself to help more people drives me to contribute more to the community.

This community is amazing and just do what I do... turn it into a game... set a goal... achieve that goal.

Help others and you will be rewarded in rep!

But yea, the button needs to be bigger in my opinion







everyone


----------



## Totally Dubbed

What gets me is why can't we actively encourage people to use the button more?
On xda developers, there's nothing wrong in saying (even in your Sig) - if I helped you remember to hit the thanks button


----------



## neo0031

I agree to a certain extent. One can really try and help and google and link them everything in the world and they just get they info and leave... not even a reply, let alone a rep. And this is not limited to "junior" members either...

Make it into a game of my own +1. Making a nice ratio between posts/reps. But of course that's gone down the drain...


----------



## selk22

I don't mean to bring up a slightly dated thread but this really should be addressed! I think that this would encourage new people who are often the ones asking questions and needing help to +rep

SO here is a Bump twords progress!


----------



## Simplynicko

reps on reps on reps


----------



## anticommon

I always thought it was pretty depressing how little reps are given on the site, but it does make helping someone feel all the more worthwhile if you notice a while later that they thanked you with one. Most people don't though, no matter how much you try and help.


----------



## connectwise

Had no clue there was a rep thing til after I got some, and then still had to search around for what it was and where it was


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Had no clue there was a rep thing til after I got some, and then still had to search around for what it was and where it was


Yeah its kinda stupid how small it is. I do think OCN should do some sorta once a month reminder to all members below 500 posts just to make sure they understand its there haha. That guy above though has the right idea with putting the rep+ button below the profile picture.


----------



## neo0031

Although I did know of its existence before my registration, I guess I'm the minority.

And after all day of design at uni, I think it'd be a better idea to keep its position as of now, but change it to a more contrasting yet fitting colour would be a better idea, ergo one of the previous mockup here.

But yes, for the how many-th time, the rep button does need to be more obvious.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Although I did know of its existence before my registration, I guess I'm the minority.
> 
> And after all day of design at uni, I think it'd be a better idea to keep its position as of now, but change it to a more contrasting yet fitting colour would be a better idea, ergo one of the previous mockup here.
> 
> But yes, for the how many-th time, the rep button does need to be more obvious.


That being said, maybe change it to a darker color blue as the whole website is blue themed? Lighter than the backdrop at #46566b and darker than the foreground at #eceff4, so maybe #b1c1d7?

EX:


----------



## selk22

I agree a color change at least would be nice! Just ANYTHING to make it pop just a little bit more for people inexperienced with a forum like this one.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That being said, maybe change it to a darker color blue as the whole website is blue themed? Lighter than the backdrop at #46566b and darker than the foreground at #eceff4, so maybe #b1c1d7?
> 
> EX:


Just put it into CSD quickly. Although it'd work, it doesn't stand out enough like the green in previous examples.







Alone those lines, a gold/yellow? Like the "Subscribtion" Star? I dunno I ain't no web designer...


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Just put it into CSD quickly. Although it'd work, it doesn't stand out enough like the green in previous examples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alone those lines, a gold/yellow? Like the "Subscribtion" Star? I dunno I ain't no web designer...


dude!


----------



## ACHILEE5

This thread is so funny


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> dude!


Huh?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> This thread is so funny


Why is that?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> This thread is so funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that?
Click to expand...

IMO the reason Rep+ are so hard to get, is because of members being so tight with giving out Rep+!

I mean, look at how many I've given out, compared to received


----------



## junkerde

The reason everyone isnt getting alot of rep as given is not because of the design, its because people just thank you and dont think about that rep button.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Hey guys, I just wanted to post regarding the position of the rep button.
Moving it to the postbit wouldn't do anything as that is were it was on vB and we still had threads complaining about rep.

Also it seems like rep is being given for good info, check out PedroC1999 he joined in January of this year and has 266 rep.


----------



## dman811

I must say that while B&B has a point, Pedro also has over 6000 posts in the same timeframe.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I must say that while B&B has a point, Pedro also has over 6000 posts in the same timeframe.


+ Rep


----------



## mcg75

The amount of unique rep is a much better indicator of a posters behaviour. There are some people who rep others for agreeing with their opinion instead of rep when they are helped. Saw a guy get rep today because he guessed a correct price for an item before release. That same poster has spent the last week trolling a bunch of threads.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Hey guys, I just wanted to post regarding the position of the rep button.
> Moving it to the postbit wouldn't do anything as that is were it was on vB and we still had threads complaining about rep.
> 
> Also it seems like rep is being given for good info, check out PedroC1999 he joined in January of this year and has 266 rep.


I think I surpass him








And yet I still think the rep button isn't used enough. Be it via placement, colour and size.


----------



## jojoenglish85

I have pretty much given up that i will get enough rep to be able to post on the classifieds section, i just use hardforum for that.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think I surpass him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet I still think the rep button isn't used enough. Be it via placement, colour and size.


What if the admins sent out a message / made a front page post to remind people to rep those who help them out and contribute important information to the conversation? Truth be told there's quite a few ways/reasons people should receive rep, but they just don't end up getting any because nobody even thinks of it.


----------



## ACHILEE5

As most of you guys probably do deserve more Rep+ for all your hard work, I'll let you in on a secret!
http://www.overclock.net/f/325/appraisals is the easiest place to get Rep+


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> What if the admins sent out a message / made a front page post to remind people to rep those who help them out and contribute important information to the conversation? Truth be told there's quite a few ways/reasons people should receive rep, but they just don't end up getting any because nobody even thinks of it.


I think that is a great Idea, they need to make it more known. I think people see the rep but they don't know how to give it.
I vote for a big button by the profile photo somewhere as well as a reminder on each page to give +rep to those who give out helpful information like you said.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> As most of you guys probably do deserve more Rep+ for all your hard work, I'll let you in on a secret!
> http://www.overclock.net/f/325/appraisals is the easiest place to get Rep+


While this is true, it still doesn't make getting rep every 1/50 posts elsewhere right. And something tells me this thread is getting near appraisals levels of repping...


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The amount of unique rep is a much better indicator of a posters behaviour. There are some people who rep others for agreeing with their opinion instead of rep when they are helped. Saw a guy get rep today because he guessed a correct price for an item before release. That same poster has spent the last week trolling a bunch of threads.


show me this guy so i can follow him and agree with his stuff!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> IMO the reason Rep+ are so hard to get, is because of members being so tight with giving out Rep+!
> 
> I mean, look at how many I've given out, compared to received
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well, ok. You're on about, what, 0.5 ratio on the reps. I mean in no way am I comparing that I'm more helpful than you are or have given out more reps than you, or that I've been on here long enough. But here's my ratio, which sort of makes it irrelevant as we are more concerned about making the button more obvious, for maybe junior members or else.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> What if the admins sent out a message / made a front page post to remind people to rep those who help them out and contribute important information to the conversation? Truth be told there's quite a few ways/reasons people should receive rep, but they just don't end up getting any because nobody even thinks of it.


Well - I quite like that idea but - here's some suggestions of mine:

1. Make the +rep button available BOTH where the "multi" is AND under the "online status" of a user
2. When someone registers, have a page explaining, in SHORT what rep is and what that means -> at 250rep you get an OCN account etc
3. As you said- send out a PM
4. ALLOW users to say: "If someone helped you please rep them"
I have the EXACT same thing on XDA developers - it isn't insisting someone SHOULD rep/thank you. But placing that in your SIGNATURE or REMINDING PEOPLE of it in a post - I personally don't think should be AGAINST the rules.
What's wrong with me stating it in my signature? It not only educates but benefits OTHER members as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> As most of you guys probably do deserve more Rep+ for all your hard work, I'll let you in on a secret!
> http://www.overclock.net/f/325/appraisals is the easiest place to get Rep+


See - for me that's just ridiculous.
I think and well know a LOT of people don't know it is there or what it actually DOES.

I help out a lot on the overclocking thread - and gained most my rep from there.
However a lot of people still don't rep.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well - I quite like that idea but - here's some suggestions of mine:
> 
> 1. Make the +rep button available BOTH where the "multi" is AND under the "online status" of a user
> 2. When someone registers, have a page explaining, in SHORT what rep is and what that means -> at 250rep you get an OCN account etc
> 3. As you said- send out a PM
> 4. ALLOW users to say: "If someone helped you please rep them"
> I have the EXACT same thing on XDA developers - it isn't insisting someone SHOULD rep/thank you. But placing that in your SIGNATURE or REMINDING PEOPLE of it in a post - I personally don't think should be AGAINST the rules.
> What's wrong with me stating it in my signature? It not only educates but benefits OTHER members as well.
> See - for me that's just ridiculous.
> I think and well know a LOT of people don't know it is there or what it actually DOES.
> 
> I help out a lot on the overclocking thread - and gained most my rep from there.
> However a lot of people still don't rep.


I agree here, I actually had it in my sig for a little bit, it said, If you were helped or learned something useful, don't forget about the rep button (forgot it was against ToS) and guess what, the newer users that I was helping with build's and getting them info rep'd me because of several useful posts. Now I still do the same and I think in the past 3 months I've gotten like 2-5 rep from that (all of that was given not by OP's, but by other OCN users who saw I was helping). As long as its not like size 30 font and bold and italicized, we should be allowed to have something along the lines of, If you were helped, don't forget to rep+. Granted thats against ToS so yeah.
Sorry site admins for resurrecting this thread, I know you hate it, but its a true issue and you know it.


----------



## Blindeye_03

I dont really know how else to get rep other than posting in threads and either offering advice or answering questions yet I NEVER get rep. I give up, I am done trying. I would love to be able to post some stuff for sale and I have been here forever.


----------



## selk22

Yeah blindeye I am in the same boat.. Am having to sell a 990x locally and not to OCN because of the rep system. I would much prefer to see it in the hands of an OC'er rather than someone I have no affiliation with.

Well hopefully we can see some changes to the way the +Rep is presented to make it more apparent and pop for people who don't know about/understand the system.


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindeye_03*
> 
> I dont really know how else to get rep other than posting in threads and either offering advice or answering questions yet I NEVER get rep. I give up, I am done trying. I would love to be able to post some stuff for sale and I have been here forever.


They probably thanked you, they just forgot about the rep or disregard it, it happens alot, or they dont know what it does. Its more the forgetting though.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindeye_03*
> 
> I dont really know how else to get rep other than posting in threads and either offering advice or answering questions yet I NEVER get rep. I give up, I am done trying. I would love to be able to post some stuff for sale and I have been here forever.


You should probably be a bit more active if you really want to post stuff for sale. 451 in 6 years... isn't really all that great. It isn't hard to get rep when you're active enough. Make a name for yourself in a section you're good with, like me in the Linux section, and you'll get plenty of rep.


----------



## AngeloG.

I use the button at least 50% less since it was changed. I keep forgetting the system is even there sometimes, especially on mobile.


----------



## anticommon

I begin to wonder if the admins even really care to get this stuff changed.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> I begin to wonder if the admins even really care to get this stuff changed.


They don't care to get it changed, actually I believe they would rather this thread didn't exist at all.


----------



## sadeter

+1 to this thread. I was a member on here for several months before I even found out exactly what REP was. Newer users are more often the people that need to be giving REP the most but don't even know about it. Since it is against TOS to put something in sigs or posts mentioning REP, it would be nice if the button were at least a little more obvious. I find myself noticing it on my own posts more often just because it's greyed out.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I just want to know why it's against the tos to mention giving rep, either to your post or others.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I just want to know why it's against the tos to mention giving rep, either to your post or others.


Becuase otherwise there would be beggers and people who litter their posts with "Give me REP" and "hit that REP button". It would just get annoying as hell.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADHDadditiv*
> 
> Becuase otherwise there would be beggers and people who litter their posts with "Give me REP" and "hit that REP button". It would just get annoying as hell.


And the forums would be littered with REP requests as opposed to constructive natured posts. That, I understand.

But the REP button needs to be highlighted more.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> And the forums would be littered with REP requests as opposed to constructive natured posts. That, I understand.
> 
> But the REP button needs to be highlighted more.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/5850#post_21202165

I rep people, that don't even help me, knowing that the guy that was seeking help will never rep the guy that in fact helped him.
It's good information and deserves a rep.
I haven't gotten any rep via that convo linked above, despite helping the user out for quite a while.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Yes it needs to be more obvious. When I joined this site a few years back I thought it was a report button. Maybe just making the button green would be enough. Most people refer to the color green as good and red as bad so it would make sense, since the flag on the left is already red.


----------



## ACHILEE5

I just added a mention of the Rep+ system to my "How to add your Rig to your Sig" thread! In the hope of making new members aware of our Rep+ system!








So if you send a member there, they might just get the hint









http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig#post_17255926


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I just added a mention of the Rep+ system to my "How to add your Rig to your Sig" thread! In the hope of making new members aware of our Rep+ system!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you send a member there, they might just get the hint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig#post_17255926





Thanks! Anything making people more aware is a step forward.


----------



## admin

I am looking into options for making the Rep+ much more prominent in our next site redesign. Oops - did I mention the redesign?


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I am looking into options for making the Rep+ much more prominent *in our next site redesign. Oops - did I mention the redesign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You have made me use this twice in one night, good sir (hats off).


----------



## salamachaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I am looking into options for making the Rep+ much more prominent in our next site redesign. Oops - did I mention the redesign?


You could use the area to the left of the rep button for red text and an arrow. Here is a quick paint mock up:


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salamachaa*
> 
> You could use the area to the left of the rep button for red text and an arrow. Here is a quick paint mock up:


Indeed! Thanks!


----------



## salamachaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Indeed! Thanks!


No problem Admin! Thanks for all of the stuff you have been doing this year for the community. The giveaways have been awesome. It's really cool that you guys give back to the community.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salamachaa*
> 
> No problem Admin! Thanks for all of the stuff you have been doing this year for the community. The giveaways have been awesome. It's really cool that you guys give back to the community.


It's a real pleasure Sir! Thanks for the kind words


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I am looking into options for making the Rep+ much more prominent in our next site redesign. Oops - did I mention the redesign?


Thank you very much for addressing this issue and showing your continued dedication to the members here!









Looking forward to seeing the redesign.


----------



## kenpachiroks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I am looking into options for making the Rep+ much more prominent in our next site redesign. Oops - did I mention the redesign?


Noooooo... We won't survive the downtime!







(Looking forward to the redesign though







)
Maybe put up a standby-mini-OCN









Meanwhile..on topic. Making the rep button more obvious is good, but it doesn't completely address the issue of new users not knowing why its there and how/when to use it.
The PM with a short note on "rep" and rep abuse would be more effective.

Another suggestion:

Could the "Latest discussions" list on the home-page be longer? Many users hop on the help threads via that section. (And maybe a longer news list for symmetry)


----------



## nooboc2012

It reminds me of the new yellow google ad icons, it hurts my eyes. I don't understand peoples obsession with rep.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> It's a real pleasure Sir! Thanks for the kind words


thanks admin







!


----------



## Simplynicko




----------



## salamachaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*


I support this change.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nooboc2012*
> 
> It reminds me of the new yellow google ad icons, it hurts my eyes. I don't understand peoples obsession with rep.


It's mainly so we can sell in the market place. Without rep there's no way of determining if a new seller is even close to being legitimate.


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salamachaa*
> 
> I support this change.


YET YOU DON'T REP

Be the change you want to see in the world!!!!


----------



## Exostenza

I concur. People always thank me in the thread for what I have done, but I hardly ever get rep and it is against the ToS to remind people about it.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I just added a mention of the Rep+ system to my "How to add your Rig to your Sig" thread! In the hope of making new members aware of our Rep+ system!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you send a member there, they might just get the hint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig#post_17255926


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I am looking into options for making the Rep+ much more prominent in our next site redesign. Oops - did I mention the redesign?




Thank you two







Usually all we get from admins here is flak for having this thread exist.

Good to hear there is a re-design on the way, I mean I love the site the way it is, but I think the re-design can fix alot of internal problems I have found that might have something to do with the layout. Keep up the great work and I'll keep on contributing to this forum


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salamachaa*
> 
> You could use the area to the left of the rep button for red text and an arrow. Here is a quick paint mock up:


Maybe on some posts, or for the first little while he/she is here, + t first few after one has been away for a while, but not constantly. I think that would get bloody annoying after a while.


----------



## w0rmk00n

Before I found where the rep button is located, I was looking under other user's avatar to rep them.


----------



## Swag

I think that idea to send out a global PM reminding about the rep system. And when signing up for the site, *you link the page after getting your email verified to a page explaining basic features of the website including reply/quote/multi-quote/rep*. That way, all new users have a basic idea what to do so it helps the site be more open to the less tech-savvy and it also shows where all the buttons are.

I think the two biggest reasons why the rep system isn't being used is:
1) New users don't know where the button is
2) Laziness

We really can't do anything about the second part but we can do something about the first.


----------



## Nnimrod

All of my yes!

Surely something that I've said is useful? Still need another 6 rep for selling in the marketplace.


----------



## ThisisSataaa

I would love to have a more obvious maybe if it was near the posters avatar?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Just change it's color to green and all of this will be solved.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

It actually was green at first I think, but IMO that made it stand out a bit too much. A lighter shade could have worked but I suspect the redesign may at least partially address it.


----------



## ZephyrBit

^this, and make it so when a member joins the forum they cant post until they read the reference threads.(or something along the lines of that)


----------



## DrClaw

so much trolling going on this thread lol, i think the rep button is good as is Because people who notice it know for its for, the main purpose so its better that way

so if you screw up trading on here anyway pretty sure you can never trade on here again and go find some other community


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrClaw*
> 
> so much trolling going on this thread lol


Hi there. I don't think you have fully grasped the meaning of "trolling". Other users contributing their views and ideas that are different from your own, are NOT trolling.

This is a friendly community so please do not resort to calling others "trolling" before trying to full understand what other users are discussing.

Thank you.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Make the + sign the same size and color as the green arrow on the reply button.


----------



## DrClaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Hi there. I don't think you have fully grasped the meaning of "trolling". Other users contributing their views and ideas that are different from your own, are NOT trolling.
> 
> This is a friendly community so please do not resort to calling others "trolling" before trying to full understand what other users are discussing.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi there








i dont think you read the entire thread, or this page, see look
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salamachaa*
> 
> I support this change.


and with good humor we lighten the day


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Well anyway - doubt we're ever going to see change in this.
In about a month time, it would have been a full YEAR this thread has been created.
Sigh.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrClaw*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think you read the entire thread, or this page, see look
> 
> and with good humor we lighten the day


If you actually looked or searched through the thread you would have seen I have posted months before now. My point still stands, humour taken into account or not.

Good day, let's not derail. But please don't make assumption either.


----------



## DrClaw

i dont really care

almost nobody gives rep anyway people get their info and bug out not like they know any better


----------



## dman811

I probably shouldn't interject here, but I will anyways, if you don't care then why bother posting?


----------



## DrClaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I probably shouldn't interject here, but I will anyways, if you don't care then why bother posting?


bro i mean about his post or w/e so i dont mean some kind of offense, im not gonna go scour through like 10 pages to find his comment
meanwhile its true lots of people dont rep but thats not big deal, only minority of folks are actually gonna trade, if anything people who trade should be + rep more
but they are the most helpful people on forums usually

everybody else makes new threads starting with questions, no biggie


----------



## M4ng03z

Yeah, I read through to page 4 and then skipped to 22.
I joined OCN a long time ago and recently(ish) came back. I've noticed that Rep is less prevalent, or at least it is for me. More than half of my posts are between 2013 and now and 100% of my rep has come from 2010 or earlier.

Now maybe my posts haven't been as helpful, but when I personally went to give Rep to someone it took me a pretty good bit of time to find something that I think should be very easy to do. When I read a post I find interesting or helpful, the first thing I do is look at their name, photo, and all of that information. I only look down to where the button is now if I need to quote the post.

I think the buttons at the bottom are all post-related, and that Rep is related to the user, or at least that's how I think about it.

I personally think the + button for rep should be right next to the Rep they already have, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*
> 
> I personally think the + button for rep should be right next to the Rep they already have, but that's just my opinion.


Now that's an idea I like.


----------



## eXXon

I think you should rep any helpful post you come across cause chances are, the person who wrote the helpful post didn't get +rep for his/her efforts.


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> I think you should rep any helpful post you come across cause chances are, the person who wrote the helpful post didn't get +rep for his/her efforts.


Agreed!
From the FAQs:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> *When should Rep be given?*
> Reputation should be given to members who make posts that are beneficial to the forum and it's membership.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Currently the REP Button is in keeping with the site design as it stands now. Changing its colour would go against the scheme as a whole and will not particularly improve any chances of members receiving REP, People know where the REP button is located and it is clear, if a member wishes to REP they will do so, making the button stand out will rarely improve its use and will only serve to make it stand out in a way that goes against the current design, something we are keen to avoid.


----------



## KSIMP88

There should be a button next to Quote Post called Thank (rep) This person for This Post.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Currently the REP Button is in keeping with the site design as it stands now. Changing its colour would go against the scheme as a whole and will not particularly improve any chances of members receiving REP, People know where the REP button is located and it is clear, if a member wishes to REP they will do so, making the button stand out will rarely improve its use and will only serve to make it stand out in a way that goes against the current design, something we are keen to avoid.


I don't understand.


----------



## mrawesome421

Thread is TL;DR and this has probably already been asked but...

How is it so easy for those complaining about this to see where you quote people, and hit the quote button but you can't see the +Rep button??

This is the is hilarious.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrawesome421*
> 
> Thread is TL;DR and this has probably already been asked but...
> 
> How is it so easy for those complaining about this to see where you quote people, and hit the quote button but you can't see the +Rep button??
> 
> This is the is hilarious.


I think you are missing the point.
People don't know what rep is.

And apparently trying to educate people on it is against ToS - trying to "ask for rep" is also against ToS.
Heck you breathing is against ToS at this point.

In other words: Why would I press a button I don't know what it does OR what it would affect.
Ie. after 250 you get your OCN account and custom title abilities.

Those things, I quite literally GOOGLE: OCN REP - and I get information that's dated.


----------



## mrawesome421

Missing the point?

The title of the thread would say otherwise...

But I see this has turned into something else. Gotcha. And good luck with it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrawesome421*
> 
> Missing the point?
> 
> The title of the thread would say otherwise...
> 
> But I see this has turned into something else. Gotcha. And good luck with it.


The thread was created so long ago lol.
Been almost a year - nothing has changed.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> I agree. I get frustrated when I try to be helpful and get no rep. It's gotten to the point where i just assume I won't get any.
> 
> I've wanted to use the marketplace for some time now and there's a 30 rep requirement, one which I feel like I won't get for quite some time.


The requirement was actually raised to 35, although it looks like you've acquired enough now. Good for you! I however, am a little further away...


----------



## KSIMP88

It amazes my why we get so upset over this. Administrators, this forum is a forum. We are simply asking to be more noticed for our help. Some people with 34 rep have been more helpful over the years than others with 3000. The system is broken. Just quit being so cryptic. If you plan to change it, say so. The whole "We are not doing it. That is how it is. You ideas don't work. End of discussion" Attitude is just ridiculous. This is the only forum that is handled this way. We need to be more Inter-personally communicatibablified. Yes, I said that.

And penalizing someone who has an opinion looks like you don't want people to think for themselves. Which is just dark. Let us speak our opinion, unless it actually gets out of hand. People have proven time and time again that a topic and many people in it are fine. The problem always lies with individuals. Deal with THEM, not everybody.

Punishing for suggesting more rep is just silly.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> It amazes my why we get so upset over this. Administrators, this forum is a forum. We are simply asking to be more noticed for our help. Some people with 34 rep have been more helpful over the years than others with 3000. The system is broken. Just quit being so cryptic. If you plan to change it, say so. The whole "We are not doing it. That is how it is. You ideas don't work. End of discussion" Attitude is just ridiculous. This is the only forum that is handled this way. We need to be more Inter-personally communicatibablified. Yes, I said that.
> 
> And penalizing someone who has an opinion looks like you don't want people to think for themselves. Which is just dark. Let us speak our opinion, unless it actually gets out of hand. People have proven time and time again that a topic and many people in it are fine. The problem always lies with individuals. Deal with THEM, not everybody.
> 
> Punishing for suggesting more rep is just silly.


Agreed with everything said


----------



## TheReciever

obligatory bump since all the posts were deleted im sure for being slightly off topic.

If OCN isnt willing to stand behind its own practices then remove the rep system altogether.

I use the rep system now as a gauge to whether or not my posts were deem valid for xyz reasons. If I dont receive a rep for my post in lets say a thread regarding issues with the computer shutting down in seemingly random intervals then I try to adjust my post to be more relevant and helpful to the individual.

However all of this is debunked if newer inexperienced members dont know what the REP system is to begin with.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> obligatory bump since all the posts were deleted im sure for being slightly off topic.
> 
> If OCN isnt willing to stand behind its own practices then remove the rep system altogether.
> 
> I use the rep system now as a gauge to whether or not my posts were deem valid for xyz reasons. If I dont receive a rep for my post in lets say a thread regarding issues with the computer shutting down in seemingly random intervals then I try to adjust my post to be more relevant and helpful to the individual.
> 
> However all of this is debunked if newer inexperienced members dont know what the REP system is to begin with.


double agreed.


----------



## TheReciever

I'd also like to mention that we cant mention the REP system in that fashion since its against ToS, and we cant even explain that because thats also against ToS.

I can see why it would be against ToS to speak of REP system, it keeps people on task as opposed to rep grinding. However that is a pretty specific scenario and like many of the other things around here that is per case basis I dont see why one of the fundamental assets of OCN cant be adjusted to actually benefit the community.

Of course, then we would hear of "if only you knew how much is going on behind the scenes". Thats nice, if you need to find more mods, there are plenty of people that are willing to help with the load because thats the type of community we have. It doesnt help when we have been hearing that for years


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrawesome421*
> 
> Thread is TL;DR and this has probably already been asked but...
> 
> How is it so easy for those complaining about this to see where you quote people, and hit the quote button but you can't see the +Rep button??
> 
> This is the is hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are missing the point.
> People don't know what rep is.
> 
> And apparently trying to educate people on it is against ToS - trying to "ask for rep" is also against ToS.
> Heck you breathing is against ToS at this point.
> 
> In other words: Why would I press a button I don't know what it does OR what it would affect.
> Ie. after 250 you get your OCN account and custom title abilities.
> 
> Those things, I quite literally GOOGLE: OCN REP - and I get information that's dated.
Click to expand...

The title of the thread is make the rep+ button more obvious so mrawesome421 is actually getting the point.
Making the rep button a different color/making it stand out will not educate people on what it does, if people cannot be bothered to read the tooltip that pops up after 2 seconds of hovering or any of the threads about rep then changing the color won't make a difference.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> It amazes my why we get so upset over this. Administrators, this forum is a forum. We are simply asking to be more noticed for our help. Some people with 34 rep have been more helpful over the years than others with 3000. The system is broken. Just quit being so cryptic. If you plan to change it, say so. The whole "We are not doing it. That is how it is. You ideas don't work. End of discussion" Attitude is just ridiculous. This is the only forum that is handled this way. We need to be more Inter-personally communicatibablified. Yes, I said that.
> 
> And penalizing someone who has an opinion looks like you don't want people to think for themselves. Which is just dark. Let us speak our opinion, unless it actually gets out of hand. People have proven time and time again that a topic and many people in it are fine. The problem always lies with individuals. Deal with THEM, not everybody.
> 
> Punishing for suggesting more rep is just silly.


Nobody is being cryptic, Admin has said it will be looked at during the redesign and it will be but the color will be in keeping with the overall theme of OCN.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> obligatory bump since all the posts were deleted im sure for being slightly off topic.
> 
> If OCN isnt willing to stand behind its own practices then remove the rep system altogether.
> 
> I use the rep system now as a gauge to whether or not my posts were deem valid for xyz reasons. If I dont receive a rep for my post in lets say a thread regarding issues with the computer shutting down in seemingly random intervals then I try to adjust my post to be more relevant and helpful to the individual.
> 
> However all of this is debunked if newer inexperienced members dont know what the REP system is to begin with.


I'm not sure what you meant by If OCN isnt willing to stand behind its own practices then remove the rep system altogether.

Could you elaborate?


----------



## TheReciever

consult the staff about it, they should know since they deleted the posts


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I'd also like to mention that we cant mention the REP system in that fashion since its against ToS, and we cant even explain that because thats also against ToS.
> 
> I can see why it would be against ToS to speak of REP system, it keeps people on task as opposed to rep grinding. However that is a pretty specific scenario and like many of the other things around here that is per case basis I dont see why one of the fundamental assets of OCN cant be adjusted to actually benefit the community.
> 
> Of course, then we would hear of "if only you knew how much is going on behind the scenes". Thats nice, if you need to find more mods, there are plenty of people that are willing to help with the load because thats the type of community we have. It doesnt help when we have been hearing that for years


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> The title of the thread is make the rep+ button more obvious so mrawesome421 is actually getting the point.
> Making the rep button a different color/making it stand out will not educate people on what it does, if people cannot be bothered to read the tooltip that pops up after 2 seconds of hovering or any of the threads about rep then changing the color won't make a difference.
> Nobody is being cryptic, Admin has said it will be looked at during the redesign and it will be but the color will be in keeping with the overall theme of OCN.
> I'm not sure what you meant by If OCN isnt willing to stand behind its own practices then remove the rep system altogether.
> 
> Could you elaborate?


#

Read "TheReciever" post.
Nails it.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

So people can't see/don't know about the rep button because you cannot ask for/mention rep, even though it is next to the quote and reply button and has multiple threads and a tooltip explaining it's use.

I think this is a similar to the sticky section in both this section and the general processor section, you can put as much info as you like and try to make people aware of what it is but people will still ignore it.

Why not see what the redesign brings and then if there is no difference bring this thread up again.


----------



## Truedeal

At least make the tooltip display :

"Click if this *post* is helpful."

Not " Click if this is helpful." as it may be vague to some less bright individuals.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Rep isn't just available for posts, it is available for articles and reviews as well so saying post wouldn't make sense in those instances, if ithe Huddler team can make it reflect what is being repped then it may be good suggestion.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> So people can't see/don't know about the rep button because you cannot ask for/mention rep, even though it is next to the quote and reply button and has multiple threads and a tooltip explaining it's use.
> 
> I think this is a similar to the sticky section in both this section and the general processor section, you can put as much info as you like and try to make people aware of what it is but people will still ignore it.
> 
> Why not see what the redesign brings and then if there is no difference bring this thread up again.


We also have quite a large amount of users that dont use the quoting system at all and just post multiple times and use @Bitemarks and Bloodstains for each post

Do we have an ETA for this redesign? Do we just keep rabbling if it doesnt change in any way?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

There is no ETA, it should have been completed but Admin came down with a massive ear infection which took him out for a month or so and the design team moved on to another project rather than sitting around doing nothing , we have to wait for that project to be completed before moving on with ours.
Quote:


> haha - that argument is a little invalid, seeing as less than 6months ago rep for reviews etc didn't even exist


Rep for reviews has been in since November 2011 AFAIK.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> There is no ETA, it should have been completed but Admin came down with a massive ear infection which took him out for a month or so and the design team moved on to another project rather than sitting around doing nothing , we have to wait for that project to be completed before moving on with ours.


Considering how long it has BEEN taking (yes still on-going) to get god damn foldathon badges up (been just about a year now) - I'll say it will take OCN over 3 years to get the rep system sorted


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> So people can't see/don't know about the rep button because you cannot ask for/mention rep, even though it is next to the quote and reply button and has multiple threads and a tooltip explaining it's use.
> 
> I think this is a similar to the sticky section in both this section and the general processor section, you can put as much info as you like and try to make people aware of what it is but people will still ignore it.
> 
> Why not see what the redesign brings and then if there is no difference bring this thread up again.


Sorry to say, but i've been around here and a few other forums for a while and i had no idea that hovering over those buttons (which i use all of the time) popped a tooltip up because i never left the mouse there long enough~

I do feel like a lot of people give rep for quite little (i'm somewhat guilty of that sometimes) and many others just have no idea of the rep system, because incoming rep is quite inconsistent


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

What foldathon badges?
If you are talking about the 2013 badges then you need to talk to the editors. They need the info from axihub before submitting to management, I spoke to management just a few weeks ago and badges are applied twice weekly.


----------



## Truedeal

The time frame of which things are dealt with on OCN reminds me of NCsoft...


----------



## go4life

I see no reason not to change the place of rep button or colour change.

Since the beginning of joining this site I have helped out everyone I can, lots of newer members to. But it is very frustrating when you perhaps spend 15-60min trying to help someone with lengthy posts or several, explaining and trying to solve a problem only to get no reward.

It's not only the lack of rep, but also the lack of a simple "thank you".
The list of people not even saying thank you these days is saddening.


----------



## Heruur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> It's not only the lack of rep, but also the lack of a simple "thank you".
> The list of people not even saying thank you these days is saddening.


The entitlement generation sadly.


----------



## KSIMP88

It looks like we are saying:

The button is there, and there is a manual.

My question: why can't we have a hyperlinked question mark next to the Rep+ text on the button, that links to an explanation on rep? And why do we not allow a sig such as "Please remember to thank people for their helpful posts by clicking the Rep+ button!"? And what harm would filling the background a different shade do? Go *BOLD* font. Here:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> What foldathon badges?
> If you are talking about the 2013 badges then you need to talk to the editors. They need the info from axihub before submitting to management, I spoke to management just a few weeks ago and badges are applied twice weekly.


Editors (as discussed with BWG and anubis) don't have enough power.
They've made a thread, made people submit forms, made everything as clear cut as they can - but management be it enterprise or admin hasn't sent out the badges yet.

Yet another problem at OCN - management.
Seems that proper management is lacking, due to not enough power being given to editors.
Editors are not mods by any means, but they should be given basic privileges and due to the way OCN is made, are not able to.

So before putting blame on editors, I would, again look at OCN's management structure - again this all leads back to the same problem (be it rep or badges for folding).
Due to the lack of management and the lack of real CARE for users - I actually gave up folding for OCN all together.

I absolutely love folding and the principal of it, love the editors and more so love the community. But the way management go around it - puts me off all together.
Exactly same goes for rep and posting useful threads.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> why do we not allow a sig such as "Please remember to thank people for their helpful posts by clicking the Rep+ button!"?


The PI explains this.
Quote:


> *Reputation*
> 
> The reputation system is intended to acknowledge members who have contributed to the forum, essentially a tally of "thank yous" for good work. In general, rep should be given to any member who provides help to you in a thread or who posts an exceptional post anywhere on the site. Rep should not be given for information shared in a PM, for posts that are not helpful, or for any frivolous reason. You may not ask for or offer to give reps for help; it is understood that members will give reps when they are deserved. For more details, read the Reputation Defined thread.


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/235282-overclock-net-professionalism-initiative.html
Quote:


> And what harm would filling the background a different shade do? Go BOLD font.


This is pretty good and in keeping with the OCN theme IMO.
Like I said once the redesign is complete if nothing has changed then bring this thread back up.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> The PI explains this.
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/235282-overclock-net-professionalism-initiative.html
> This is pretty good and in keeping with the OCN theme IMO.
> Like I said once the redesign is complete if nothing has changed then bring this thread back up.


yet again, I still don't understand why saying: "Don't forget to thank me or even HIM/HER" is against the rules.
I can see it being a problem and understand it - but I don't see that being a problem, over the one we have now.

Would you prefer members helping each other and POSSIBLY begging
Or
Would you prefer members not being encouraged to help each other at all and NOT begging

It's as simple and clear cut to me.
You wouldn't even need to change the ToS - begging is different.

Definition of ask:
"say something in order to obtain an answer or some information."

Begging:
"ask someone earnestly or humbly for something."


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Reputation (...) it is understood that members will give reps when they are deserved (...)


By who? Because no, it is not. A lot of people sign up for a forum and don't pay attention to TOS or site related news. I bet if you forced a poll on people, you would find less than 10% of active members actually hand out deserved rep.

Yes, many people abuse rep, but you can have rep auditors fix that. Say someone gets 50 rep in 10 days. Check the post the user was "repped" for. If deemed abuse, remove the rep. That's as easy as setting a Boolean condition to auto PM whoever rep audits.


----------



## davcc22

I kinda agree with the OT I will do a concept for a new rep button I might even make a nice user scrpit up so we can all see how it will work I'll post it up in about 3 hours


----------



## KSIMP88

I would enjoy being a mod, honestly. But, they don't like my Black and White. lol


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> The PI explains this.
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/235282-overclock-net-professionalism-initiative.html
> This is pretty good and in keeping with the OCN theme IMO.
> Like I said once the redesign is complete if nothing has changed then bring this thread back up.
> 
> 
> 
> yet again, I still don't understand why saying: "Don't forget to thank me or even HIM/HER" is against the rules.
> I can see it being a problem and understand it - but I don't see that being a problem, over the one we have now.
> 
> Would you prefer members helping each other and POSSIBLY begging
> Or
> Would you prefer members not being encouraged to help each other at all and NOT begging
> 
> It's as simple and clear cut to me.
> You wouldn't even need to change the ToS - begging is different.
> 
> Definition of ask:
> "say something in order to obtain an answer or some information."
> 
> Begging:
> "ask someone earnestly or humbly for something."
Click to expand...

If you want to make a suggestion thread asking for a change to the ToS and Pi to allow for asking for reps then please do so.

I would prefer that people help each out because we are a community .


----------



## TheReciever

While we may not agree on implementation, I think we can all agree that change is needed.


----------



## davcc22

Here is an idea


----------



## KSIMP88

Not if you don't want to be sued by Facebook


----------



## davcc22

Yeah true I have a different design on my rig I'll get it up later watching v8 super cars right now

Sent from my ASP-4300W using Tapatalk


----------



## randomizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> By who? Because no, it is not. A lot of people sign up for a forum and don't pay attention to TOS or site related news. I bet if you forced a poll on people, you would find less than 10% of active members actually hand out deserved rep.


I've been here since 2009 and given rep a total of 5 times. It never even crosses my mind. If I want to thank someone I will just do so in a follow up post (or PM if appropriate). I don't care for gimmicky buttons that increment a meaningless counter and I don't weigh someone's opinion based on the magnitude of their counter. Some people do; they can click away.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomizer*
> 
> I've been here since 2009 and given rep a total of 5 times. It never even crosses my mind. If I want to thank someone I will just do so in a follow up post (or PM if appropriate). I don't care for gimmicky buttons that increment a meaningless counter and I don't weigh someone's opinion based on the magnitude of their counter. Some people do; they can click away.


Reading this? This is what we are talking about. A system either works or it doesn't. Right now, it doesn't. We don't NEED the rep system. I say dump it and be done. Post count is FINE.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomizer*
> 
> I've been here since 2009 and given rep a total of 5 times. It never even crosses my mind. If I want to thank someone I will just do so in a follow up post (or PM if appropriate). I don't care for gimmicky buttons that increment a meaningless counter and I don't weigh someone's opinion based on the magnitude of their counter. Some people do; they can click away.


While it may work for you, it may not work for others


----------



## axizor

I personally think the rep button is fine where it is.

You *should* have to remember where it's at if it is truly a meaningful post that deserves notice. I feel that abuse would rise if we started putting the +rep button somewhere "more obvious."

Just my


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> I personally think the rep button is fine where it is.
> 
> You *should* have to remember where it's at if it is truly a meaningful post that deserves notice. I feel that abuse would rise if we started putting the +rep button somewhere "more obvious."
> 
> Just my


I agree.


----------



## davcc22

If the rep system is to keep bad guys out of the marketplace what about the system that ocau uses you have to Wait 30 days I think cos by the time 30 days are up the scamers are more than likely doing something elce might be worth a try. Aye


----------



## TheReciever

You havent seen Lucid Dreamz computers then


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> You havent seen Lucid Dreamz computers then


yeah well they are not good people


----------



## randomizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> While it may work for you, it may not work for others


While _what_ may work for me and not others?


----------



## davcc22

a diffent idea


----------



## randomizer

Just replace it with a fake Facebook Like button. People obsess over that sort of thing and can't resist clicking it.


----------



## davcc22

What like it is on mobile


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> The PI explains this.
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/235282-overclock-net-professionalism-initiative.html
> This is pretty good and in keeping with the OCN theme IMO.
> Like I said once the redesign is complete if nothing has changed then bring this thread back up.
> 
> 
> 
> yet again, I still don't understand why saying: "Don't forget to thank me or even HIM/HER" is against the rules.
> I can see it being a problem and understand it - but I don't see that being a problem, over the one we have now.
> 
> Would you prefer members helping each other and POSSIBLY begging
> Or
> Would you prefer members not being encouraged to help each other at all and NOT begging
> 
> It's as simple and clear cut to me.
> You wouldn't even need to change the ToS - begging is different.
> 
> Definition of ask:
> "say something in order to obtain an answer or some information."
> 
> Begging:
> "ask someone earnestly or humbly for something."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If you want to make a suggestion thread asking for a change to the ToS and Pi to allow for asking for reps then please do so.*
> 
> I would prefer that people help each out because we are a community .
Click to expand...

It would just get deleted like all the posts HONEST members post... #THETRUTH


----------



## Coreda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> What like it is on mobile


 

Simple example using Entypo pictograph icon set. I've found the 'Rep' concept as implemented in most forums isn't the best indicator of a user's helpfulness anyway, it's more of a karma 'like' concept. Could be just as easily be renamed to 'Like this post'


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomizer*
> 
> Just replace it with a fake Facebook Like button. People obsess over that sort of thing and can't resist clicking it.


We accidentally received a "like" button on one of our last vBulletin updates, and the few hours before it was removed was complete and utter chaos. Never again.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

If you see any content that goes against the ToS,PI or section rules please report it.
The mods can only see so much as they are browsing the site, you guys are the eyes of the mod team (300,000 pairs of eyes is better than 30 pairs







).


----------



## KSIMP88

I report posts and bookmark them for follow up. Many of my reports get ignored.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I report posts and bookmark them for follow up. Many of my reports get ignored.


Reports never get ignored, I can guarantee you that.

If no action has been taken, it's because we don't deem it necessary. Again, if you have further issues with a post then PM a mod directly and it will be discussed to a greater extent.


----------



## mrawesome421

I like the current +Rep system.

I hope it does not become a gimmicky option in the future like the majority of this thread apparently want it to be. Yes, I feel what you ppl are asking will make it just that. A gimmick. A quick grab for attention and e-peen. There's loads of forums that do this, and in the end it makes the system just totally laughable and useless IMO.

My only regret about the current system is how long it can take to be eligible for the Market Place. I feel something needs to be done on that front. But I ain't loosing sleep over it, either. I do understand a few of the complaints here, but they are few and far between. Most of them just seem like ways to extend e-peen quicker. It's kind of silly to me.

I don't need or want +Rep just for replying to a comment. It needs to be more than that. It needs to be especially helpful. It needs to count. Don't just hand Rep out to ppl for the simplest things, ya know?

Just my opinion, not trying to start a flame war.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> There's a critical difference between "ignored" and "looked at by a mod and found not to be in breach of ToS and worthy of deletion or editing".


What if I were to tell you, one of my reports got ignored.
Not until I complained about my warning - did the other person supposedly get investigated


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> What if I were to tell you, one of my reports got ignored.
> Not until I complained about my warning - did the other person supposedly get investigated


Then maybe from the mod's perspective, as someone who wasn't involved in the argument, the other person wasn't so clearly in the wrong as they appeared to you.

If that was the case, then that would be an issue to take up with the moderator or the managing moderator, rather than bring up in a thread.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Bottom line, if a Mod feels like doing something, they will, but you better hope on all the butter in the world he or she is in a good mood, or you might as well turn the Request into a sloth.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrawesome421*
> 
> I like the current +Rep system.
> 
> I hope it does not become a gimmicky option in the future like the majority of this thread apparently want it to be. Yes, I feel what you ppl are asking will make it just that. A gimmick. A quick grab for attention and e-peen. There's loads of forums that do this, and in the end it makes the system just totally laughable and useless IMO.
> 
> My only regret about the current system is how long it can take to be eligible for the Market Place. I feel something needs to be done on that front. But I ain't loosing sleep over it, either. I do understand a few of the complaints here, but they are few and far between. Most of them just seem like ways to extend e-peen quicker. It's kind of silly to me.
> 
> I don't need or want +Rep just for replying to a comment. It needs to be more than that. It needs to be especially helpful. It needs to count. Don't just hand Rep out to ppl for the simplest things, ya know?
> 
> Just my opinion, not trying to start a flame war.


I respect your opinion, but I had liked it how it was before


----------



## Coreda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrawesome421*
> 
> I like the current +Rep system. I hope it does not become a gimmicky option in the future like the majority of this thread apparently want it to be.
> 
> I don't need or want +Rep just for replying to a comment. It needs to be more than that. It needs to be especially helpful. It needs to count. Don't just hand Rep out to ppl for the simplest things, ya know?


This was clearly it's original purpose, and I agree on what they should be used for, although they're not always used that way. In my own small sample of reputation points half were for added for a joke post I made, while none of them for a useful article I made







(articles don't even have a Rep button







).

Still, having some icon to represent/highlight it's purpose may be helpful as some in this thread have posted feeling their Rep score isn't indicative of their high (presumably helpful) post count.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Bottom line, if a Mod feels like doing something, they will, but you better hope on all the butter in the world he or she is in a good mood, or you might as well turn the Request into a sloth.


Just today I Pm'ed a dude that had enough in a thread - he then told me via PM why he had enough of the thread and the forum.
He was one of the best contributors on the thread I was taking part in....mods mods mods....








Happened to me too - so I feel his pain.


----------



## Hefner

I could honestly care less about my reputation number but I would really like to use the market section on the forum to sell some stuff once in a while. I try very hard to contribute and people are appreciative but regardless reputation seems to be very difficult to acquire. So yeah I think this would be better.


----------



## Jollyriffic

Lets make this the rep button


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

You can still buy, sell and trade in the marketplace with less than 35 rep.

The 35 rep requirement stops you advertising your items, if you have an item to sell you can PM a member with a wanted listing for that items or that kind of item.

For example let's say someone had a wanted listing for a Am3 motherboard and you had one for sale you could PM them but you could not openly post you had it for sale.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jollyriffic*
> 
> Lets make this the rep button


I would rep the heck outta that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> You can still buy, sell and trade in the marketplace with less than 35 rep.
> 
> The 35 rep requirement stops you advertising your items, if you have an item to sell you can PM a member with a wanted listing for that items or that kind of item.
> 
> For example let's say someone had a wanted listing for a Am3 motherboard and you had one for sale you could PM them but you could not openly post you had it for sale.


Yeah but you don't get exposure for your item.
Matching items can be hard.

I honestly think the rep system for selling or buying should be decreased to 15.
OR be put to: Must have been a member for 6months.

So either you get 15 rep OR are a member for 6 months (thus under 15 rep) - you can sell.
I don't see why you need 35 rep (which is reasonably high) or can't sell if you've been on the forums for over 6months. That's enough to prove that you're not a troll and/or a spammer.


----------



## pioneerisloud

We are WAAAAAAY too off topic here guys. I'm locking this thread, until another moderator can come in and clean it up (I don't have the time to do so right now).

If anybody has any problems with moderators, you are welcome to discuss the issues with a senior moderator, or lemans81 our manager.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> We are WAAAAAAY too off topic here guys. I'm locking this thread, until another moderator can come in and clean it up (I don't have the time to do so right now).
> 
> If anybody has any problems with moderators, you are welcome to discuss the issues with a senior moderator, or lemans81 our manager.


+1

If anyone has problems with moderators or senior moderators please contact lemans81 and follow proper channels. Actions taken upon moderators or senior moderator is confidential just like reminders, warning or infractions with members aren't shared with the community. Moving forward please stay on thread discussion.

If it wasn't about the REP+ button / or closely related to REP, it was Off Topic and removed. Reopened to continue feedback regarding the REP+ button.


----------



## robbo2

Although I can't say the whole rep thing has ever meant anything to me since it's just for the marketplace, and there isn't much going on there for an Aussie, I have noticed a decline in rep given since huddler came along.


----------



## KSIMP88

What about a button that says "THANKS!". When clicked, "Would you like to thank the user for this post by adding a rep point (rep+)?". Click YES. Input reason.


----------



## davcc22

an idea for the "thanks butten"


----------



## randomizer

Can we localise it? I'd like a "Cheers Mate" button


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomizer*
> 
> Can we localise it? I'd like a "Cheers Mate" button


totaly cheers


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> totaly cheers


I'll be behind that


----------



## malzmidx

I just had an idea. Not sure if it has been brought up before however so apologies if it has.
What if posters have the option to label their posts as help wanted* and they are given the option to close the thread (problem solved) and in the closing screen it lists the users who posted and the OP can check off who helped.

Some thoughts on mechanics:
Only OP who has 100+ posts would be able to give helpers rep and or see this screen.

Rep gained this way has half and or partial value to make sure that rep is not gained too easily.

*Update*
Op can only choose a certain amount of people to give credit to.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malzmidx*
> 
> I just had an idea. Not sure if it has been brought up before however so apologies if it has.
> What if posters have the option to label their posts as help wanted* and they are given the option to close the thread (problem solved) and in the closing screen it lists the users who posted and the OP can check off who helped.
> 
> Some thoughts on mechanics:
> Only OP who has 100+ posts would be able to give helpers rep and or see this screen.
> 
> Rep gained this way has half and or partial value to make sure that rep is not gained too easily.


While that is a great idea I think that would probably be a serious pain to get working properly.


----------



## KSIMP88

Closing own threads should have been a day one feature. We used to or still can close FS threads, I think.


----------



## malzmidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> While that is a great idea I think that would probably be a serious pain to get working properly.


You should check the address bar. Last I checked it was on overclock.net. Nothing is impossible. Also the website is getting a makeover atm is it not? This would not be the biggest change.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Closing own threads should have been a day one feature. We used to or still can close FS threads, I think.


I would not say that the threads be closed. But rather labeled as "solved" or something like that, with the option to reopen if the problem happens to reappear or something new comes up. I think that these "solved" threads should just be a different color to show that no more time needs to be wasted there.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malzmidx*
> 
> You should check the address bar. Last I checked it was on overclock.net. Nothing is impossible. Also the website is getting a makeover atm is it not? This would not be the biggest change.


While you are right, I certainly wouldn't want to be the person getting assigned the duty of coding it, but maybe someone already knows how to do so.


----------



## malzmidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> While you are right, I certainly wouldn't want to be the person getting assigned the duty of coding it, but maybe someone already knows how to do so.


Yes. Me either







. Although I am sure we have plenty of capable members to do so, I would say let's see what Mods think of the idea, as well as other OCN members before thinking about how hard it will be to code it.


----------



## randomizer

Marking threads as solved is not an uncommon feature of other forums. The post-close rep functionality I haven't seen elsewhere though. Usually the site just spams you with emails telling you to come back and give rep/mark a post as the "answer".


----------



## KSIMP88

Could be something along the lines of

To mark thread as solved, please select all helpful posts and click submit.
Thus, awarding helpers. Eliminate rep.


----------



## pioneerisloud

We're definitely working on making the rep function work a little better guys.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> We're definitely working on making the rep function work a little better guys.


I got an idea.

Once a thread is created, have an automatic reminder sent to the creators inbox after ~7 days, asking if anyone was helpful, and reminding them to +1


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I got an idea.
> 
> Once a thread is created, have an automatic reminder sent to the creators inbox after ~7 days, asking if anyone was helpful, and reminding them to +1


What about informative threads and not question threads. Like the many guides ( though I feel most should be moved to the articles area where they should be to help stimulate that area more ). That system wouldn't exactly be proper there.


----------



## randomizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> What about informative threads and not question threads. Like the many guides ( though I feel most should be moved to the articles area where they should be to help stimulate that area more ). That system wouldn't exactly be proper there.


Treat a question as a separate type of thread to a guide/discussion/poll etc.


----------



## theGrimreaper

Rep system here is broke anyway.

I was in a thread yesterday that had people giving rep to someone who posted a picture making fun of the thread.

That's not what rep was meant for.


----------



## KSIMP88

Could be
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theGrimreaper*
> 
> Rep system here is broke anyway.
> 
> I was in a thread yesterday that had people giving rep to someone who posted a picture making fun of the thread.
> 
> That's not what rep was meant for.


Exactly. When someone get's a lot of rep for a post, it should trigger a review by a moderator.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theGrimreaper*
> 
> Rep system here is broke anyway.
> 
> I was in a thread yesterday that had people giving rep to someone who posted a picture making fun of the thread.
> 
> That's not what rep was meant for.


Did you report it using the flag button, if not please do so so the mods can deal with it.


----------



## TheReciever

Reported for something similar and the mods felt it was justified.

Don't know why I bother anymore.


----------



## Neb9

+REP

I agree.


----------



## Kommanche

Also agreed


----------



## junkerde

"no thanks guys"

-mod


----------



## TheReciever

The other thread was locked "pending further developments"


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> The other thread was locked "pending further developments"


#can'ttakethetruth #thesepromisesain'treal


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> The other thread was locked "pending further developments"
> 
> 
> 
> #can'ttakethetruth #thesepromisesain'treal
Click to expand...


----------



## TheMentalist

There have been some extremely good points in this thread.
The REP system on OCN is the one of the worst I've seen in my entire internet time.
I don't care about rep on this site since it's just a number(or flames) and no badge(badges are cool!).
Plus, I don't help members here like I did on Tom's Hardware(don't know if I should mention that) but I stopped there too.

For the sake of the community I would definitely want to see a change in the REP system.
Many people don't see the point in rep systems but to some people it's motivating and they help more because of it.
Besides people love stats..

OCN is special though, so many rules I didn't expect lol..
I got already got an infraction.

@Totally Dubbed
@TheReciever
@KSIMP88
so true..


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> #can'ttakethetruth #thesepromisesain'treal


I was heavily debating adding that thread to my sig, with the status of the thread being locked or not.

I fear infraction though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I was heavily debating adding that thread to my sig, with the status of the thread being locked or not.
> 
> I fear infraction though.


You would be right to fear that lol
Some might say you would be a "receiver" of one


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You would be right to fear that lol
> Some might say you would be a "receiver" of one


lol good one.
#FearTheInfraction


----------



## Kommanche

Do not question the Moderators' divine will!


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You would be right to fear that lol
> Some might say you would be a "receiver" of one


Yeah, I'll pass on that one. In fact I wouldnt be surprised if I got one for posting in this thread when the mods know the other one was locked.

It's w/e though. Between the constant bashing and ignorance in the laptop section, lack of action that I personally felt could have used a little more interaction from staff. I probably spend more time on T|I now.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Yeah, I'll pass on that one. In fact I wouldnt be surprised if I got one for posting in this thread when the mods know the other one was locked.
> 
> It's w/e though. Between the constant bashing and ignorance in the laptop section, lack of action that I personally felt could have used a little more interaction from staff. I probably spend more time on T|I now.


That's why I went from actively posting on these forums and very actively contributing, to just a feeder of information and being quite inactive.
My choice, but it's a shame. So many things I could have contributed towards, a lot and I mean A LOT of content that I wrote and made would have been extremely useful for some people on OCN - oh well









It's now elsewhere, a place where I can fully moderate and not worry about anyone thinking its advertising or any crap like that lol


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's why I went from actively posting on these forums and very actively contributing, to just a feeder of information and being quite inactive.
> My choice, but it's a shame. So many things I could have contributed towards, a lot and I mean A LOT of content that I wrote and made would have been extremely useful for some people on OCN - oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's now elsewhere, a place where I can fully moderate and not worry about anyone thinking its advertising or any crap like that lol


I wouldnt say I would be some loss to the community as a whole. As it seems sometimes they would rather not have a laptop section to begin with, I contribute often where I can. However due to the stigma hanging over that section, there isnt anyone that innovates like the members over at T|I, has been much more a wealth of information.

T|I is also self funded, with a fair moderation team. I used to spend time over at NBR, but its a bought forum, with shills in the moderation team.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I wouldnt say I would be some loss to the community as a whole. As it seems sometimes they would rather not have a laptop section to begin with, I contribute often where I can. However due to the stigma hanging over that section, there isnt anyone that innovates like the members over at T|I, has been much more a wealth of information.
> 
> T|I is also self funded, with a fair moderation team. I used to spend time over at NBR, but its a bought forum, with shills in the moderation team.


Bought forums are never good for honest opinions.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Bought forums are never good for honest opinions.


Nope, they sure aren't.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Locked.

We are looking into this as previously stated but we have a timeline to follow as to when we feel it best to implement site wide changes such as this. If you see REP abuse then please report it by clicking the RED flag under the users post and we will look into it.

We have taken the comments on board and in the future when we are looking into a ''Site refresh'' which is on the cards, then we will implement changes such as this.

I have closed this thread as the points have been made and I feel there is little more to be added.

Regards,
E


----------

